# Green Goddess refit



## thejoys (Nov 22, 2009)

hi people,

so here are a few pics of the refit so far, decided the garage area was far too big, the L shape seating was also the bed, we were getting fed up with having to mess around making  up the bed at the end of the evening, then putting it all back in the morn, so changed the rear layout completely, new single bed for molly. with lots of storage, a permanent double above the now smaller garage, oh yeh, i haven't tried putting the motorbikes in the new space, so fingers crossed my measurements are correct, the shower and toilet area is quite small but usable, 

kept the old gas oven and hob as they were both working fine so no need to replace, the dvd tv is nicely fitted, 240 microwave works fine off genny, the strip lighting is 12v, and the eberspacher blown air heater will be back in and working soon.

I like the look of the old truck, rememder this started life as a library bus in 1980, then converted to horsebox, now motorcaravan! have also fitted a large inverter, two water pumps, small cabin lights, the genny will live in the garage with a vent for exhaust, can be started from within the truck.
















































Plated till sept 10, just changed insurers old firm increased my claim free premium from £340 to £370,TPFT, 4250cc, 6.6ton reg as motorcaravan, 3000 limited milage, told them they were taking the ****, found a crowd called Chaucer, £189, 5000 limited milage.

Now here's a few questions for you:

1) who does breakdown cover for larger motorhomes? my old cover was void as I paid and didn't read the very small print, 3.5ton max, good job i didn't need any assistance whilst travelling this year.

2)have tv-dvd-freeview system, your all one step ahead of me here, do i need a seperate tv licence?

3)BIO FUEL, this truck is 6cylinder, 4250cc, 4 speed, perkins diesel, return of 15-18mpg @ 50mph, advice please.

4)My wife is only 26, yes i'm the luckiest 43 year old wildie, she passed her driving test in 02, does she need to take a seperate test to drive a 6.6ton non power steering, heavey clutched, crunchy 3rd geared hunk of greeness?

thats about it for now, will give you all something to think about whilst you wait to see if those lovely talented irish boys we know as JEDWOOD, get though another week, I am forced to watch under threat of banishment to the barn with the truck!!

cheers

martin


----------



## frogdude (Nov 22, 2009)

I dont think you need another TV licence, as long as you have one for home. Your wife's licence probably only covers vehicles up to about 3.5 tones, same as mine


----------



## runnach (Nov 22, 2009)

Indeed your tv licence at home covers you on your travels.

Your wife will have to take a seperate test as does anyone who passed post January 1997.

Breakdown cover does seem difficult on anything over 3.5 tonnes, Search the threads I am sure this has been discussed before

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 22, 2009)

channa said:


> Indeed your tv licence at home covers you on your travels.
> 
> Your wife will have to take a seperate test as does anyone who passed post January 1997.
> 
> ...



Indeed your TV licence at home covers you on your travels. Provided that there is no one at home who has access to the home TV.  Otherwise you need a TV licence with the vehicle reg in the address section.  They would really be out to get you, if they went that far as to check that someone was at home, when they check you out on the road or at a site.

My Hymer S700 4500Kg MGW plus trailer and Smart Car 1300Kg MGW is covered by RAC Commercial through my insurance (Comfort) for UK or Continental.  Had one call out for a broken fan belt, so I know it works.

Driving licence should have groups C on it.  If towing a trailer +E is also required.  i.e. C+E 

John


----------



## lenny (Nov 22, 2009)

Hiya ,the joy clan, thanks for the piccys ,am welll impressed with your rig


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 22, 2009)

***** said:


> I think you need a C1 plus E and not a C plus E
> 
> The driving licence you need to tow a caravan or trailer : Directgov - Motoring
> 
> Transports Friend - Group 1 driving licenses



Thanks *****. I didn't have a licence in front of me and was going by memory.  It failed again I must see about getting a new one.  

John


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 22, 2009)

Can only comment on item #3, you're doing well to get 16mph out of a Dodge 50 series on any fuel


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2009)

guerdeval said:


> Can only comment on item #3, you're doing well to get 16mph out of a Dodge 50 series on any fuel


 
that about all he'll gets from that friggin bike anall  

_goooon gizzagoooo_


regards 


aj


----------



## thejoys (Nov 23, 2009)

*green goddess refit*

thanks for all the replies people, so am I right to say Lucinda can drive the truck as long as I put her on the insurance and we are displaying L PLATES?


here's the deal ajs, we start testing in march, so if you can make your way to Santapod Raceway in Poddington Northants on the 2nd saturday, bring your licence and £25 for a one day track pass and insurance, then you can have a couple of 3/4 power passes up the strip. Just fill in the form below.

Age

weight

Blood group

Next of kin

;-)

"do one thing everyday that scares you"


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2009)

thejoys said:


> thanks for all the replies people, so am I right to say Lucinda can drive the truck as long as I put her on the insurance and we are displaying L PLATES?
> 
> 
> here's the deal ajs, we start testing in march, so if you can make your way to Santapod Raceway in Poddington Northants on the 2nd saturday, bring your licence and £25 for a one day track pass and insurance, then you can have a couple of 3/4 power passes up the strip. Just fill in the form below.
> ...


 



> Age


 60



> weight


 15st but by then 14 st



> Blood group


 O



> Next of kin


.. carol smith





> "do one thing everyday that scares you


 

i di... i do... i wake up 

regards 
aj

see you there


----------



## Firefox (Nov 23, 2009)

I think she'll need to apply for a provisional license to drive larger vehicles + medical etc etc. See

Applying for a provisional driving licence : Directgov - Motoring




> Applying for provisional entitlement for larger vehicles, minibuses and buses
> 
> If you currently hold a valid full paper licence and want to add provisional entitlement to drive larger vehicles, minibuses and buses you must complete the application form D2 and the medical report form D4. These are available from the DVLA form ordering service. The D4 has to be completed by a doctor and you should ensure that all the relevant questions are completed. The doctor will normally charge you for completing the report and those registered for VAT are also required to charge an additional 15 per cent on top of their fee.
> 
> ...



I'd check with DVLA if I were you, they are pretty fussy these days. It seems stupid because I can drive anything up to 7.5 tonnes because I passed before 1999 but the test when I took it was less stringent. Didn't even have a theory test in 1980!


----------

